# Veterans! Thank you!



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just want to take a moment and thank all of our men and women that has served and are serving to protect this great country! With out the armed forces we would not be able to enjoy the life we do and hunting and fishing is part of that great life!


Thank you!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I second that! You guys and gals are the true hero's, keep up the good work!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As my dear departed dad would say....Geaux Navy, beat Army... thanks vets !


----------

